
Collected Notes: A note-taking blogging platform - mcone
https://collectednotes.com
======
morty_s
Looks good! This definitely fills a niche! I think markdown is a great choice.
There is an alternate universe where people learned a small amount of markdown
syntax instead of learning Microsoft Word (really would’ve had to be something
like html/LaTex though given the time frames). We probably would’ve have been
a more “web first” society. Thanks for sharing!

------
socialleaf
I like the concept but not able to understand why I would like to write in
markdown?! Markdown has a very steep learning curve imo. As a general user
(note taker or blogger) you are asking me to learn something else in order to
derive value from your solution.

Is it a note taking app or a blogging app?

